
Ask HN: What handheld device you are using? - linhchi
I can&#x27;t follow the stream of handheld device fast enough. So i have stopped updating news about them to focus on other skills. I have been working on my laptop (ubuntu) exclusively. My phone (which is used for its original function) is nokia 1102, for calling doctors and necessary contact. My iphone 3s is used for my restricted dose of social media, checking mails, reading hacker news, following twitters of some prominent people, but in general it is quite passive and marginal.<p>Now i start to find it necessary to buy a handheld device to be able to truly actively work on it.<p>What handheld device are you using? Android, ipad, the latest iphone? I appreciate if you briefly describe how you use it, for the price i can google &amp; decide.<p>Thank you,
======
TaiFood
I use a LG Stylo mostly because of buttons on BACK of case.

Of all features I find the RECESSED relatively large rocker volume buttons
with easy to discern middle selection button located just below the centered
high-def camera BEST for continual use.

The case pops open for sim card and microSD card unlimited storage but 32GB is
more than enough.

The Stylo has a stylus I don't use at all...the larger screen helps that much.

The 'phablet' size phone is shockingly portable and it has been my main
computing device (% of time and # of accesses)

My notebook is indispensable for the keyboard and more productive
sessions...BUT very surprising for me for vast majority of information based
queries AND exercise-centric Spotify I use the 'phablet'which is light enough
to forget in my front pants pocket with corded wrap-around headphones.

The price is so low (feels free really) I don't stress about theft or damage
as current setup is cloud based.

My Nexus 7 ('13) tablet is rarely used, usually bedside for reviewing
documents that don't resize on zoom and lap is not available.

I don't know why but I jones for the iPad Pro and Pencil stylus just to use it
one time...post what you decided and why.

Good luck.

If not for those back of case buttons, I would LOVE go full Apple ecosystem if
I could pretend it would add something significantly besides cost and
inconvenience of side buttons.

It is peculiar your post drew me to add my perspective.

~~~
linhchi
What do you mean by "main computing device"? Do you code on it? Read books?
Scribble sandbox idea?

------
cauterized
iPhone SE. I could probably go back to a feature phone if it weren't for the
maps. But since I have it, it also gets used for:

Tons of web browsing. Mostly reading news but also the occasional YouTube
rabbit hole or quick research.

Light email.

Transit status and info.

Listening to music on the go.

Default camera.

Slack when away from my desk.

Looking for or checking reviews of restaurants and sometimes other businesses
on Yelp.

The occasional food order via Seamless or FreshDirect.

Casual gaming (puzzles mostly) when super bored or half paying attention to
TV.

Testing apps my company built.

Scanning expense receipts.

A bunch of other infrequent miscellaneous uses.

For my use, the 5s was almost equally adequate, but I upgraded because I was
constantly struggling to make space to download an app or song or take a photo
on the old ones 16GB drive - and if I was spending the money, might as well
get the newer hardware. The extra RAM allows a bit more multitasking without
losing state, but a 64GB 5s would be perfectly adequate and less pricey.

I also have an iPad but mostly leave it at home and use it almost exclusively
for Netflix and reading ebooks. If I need to get work done, an ultra-light
laptop or netbook is 100x more ergonomic and barely larger or heavier. You can
get an older generation one for less than a new iPad and it has better specs
in everything except the whole retina screen deal. (Mine is a 2013 MacBook
Air.) The iPad doesn't have cellular access either, so it would have to be
tethered anyway.

~~~
linhchi
I use my old smart phone for the things you list also. But i'd like to be more
productive. Probably an ultra light laptop or netbook. I'd like to be able to
code, read books, scribble ideas.. It should be in the middle between a laptop
and a smart phone. It's just that there are so many brands today.

------
DanBC
I have a Sansa Clip something or other for MP3. It's cheap, and sounds nice.

I have an NDS and a PSP for handheld gaming. I used to have a 3DS, but wasn't
enjoying it that much. (I might get another).

I have an iPhone4s. I'm looking to replace that, probably with Android. But I
prefer small phones (eg HTC Wildfire+ size) and they're all massive now. With
a bluetooth keyboard it's sort of usable.

~~~
linhchi
If you get a small phone, what do you need keyboard for? Coding or writing
drafts? I think the small phone you get will replace iphone4s but don't you
feel the need to get a middle solution between small smart phones and a full
functioning laptop?

